

Beautiful surf forecast charts - tvdvd
http://swellca.st/

======
tvdvd
I thought it was a harmonious blend of imagery and gently interactive data,
and transcended the typical conventions of charting. So, this qualified as
"beautiful" for me. Does the community here prefer non-editorial post titles?

------
fosh
Awesome! It is great when something like this turns out to be for the local
breaks and nothing else :) Data pulled from BoM / Swellnet / ... ?

------
bevan
That's really nice. Would be great if Stinson beach or others near San
Francisco were on there!

------
uberPhil
Please stop using the word "beautiful"...

